# Simple question about lights



## Rehab is for Quitters (Jan 9, 2008)

Okay first of all, I am a girl so keep it simple here  

I have always used 4ft fluros for veg and flower and have had great results.  I hear that there are better lights for flower, but every time I read about them I feel like I'm getting a PhD in electrical engineering. 

I don't care about the light spectrum, the molecular effect of light on plant biology, the cost, amps, watts,  the history of electicity, or anything else.

*I just want to know what are the best lights to use for flower and where do I buy them?*

Thanks


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 9, 2008)

my suggestion is t5's or hps, at http://www.htgsupply.com/ they got good deals.  the hps's go about 100 or so, plug and go... the t5 floro's also work really good, i have a 4 bulb 48" for flower and it kick arse...just plug and use.  personally, i call them instead of ordering thru the site, i always got dumb questions and they always take time to help me.  jmo, hope that helps ya.


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2008)

for flowering hps. hands down. tons of places to get them. ebay always has a good selection.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Jan 9, 2008)

As far as i know High Pressure Sodium are the best for flowering and you could prolly find em cheap on ebay.


----------



## Canso (Jan 9, 2008)

there are other factor affecting your decision.
HPS will create a lot more heat in a closet grow.
if your not upgrading ventilation, the HO T-5 fluros would work better.they are also very user friendly.

but the simple answer is HPS


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jan 9, 2008)

From what I've heard. 
*MH*(METAL HALIDE) for vegetation 
*HPS*(HIGH PRESSURE SODIUM) for Flowering


----------



## snuggles (Jan 9, 2008)

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> Okay first of all, I am a girl so keep it simple here



Hey don't sell yourself short. Last time I checked girls were pretty decent gardeners...lol 

I would also reccomend a HPS if you have adequate ventilation, and I'll second htgsupply.com as the place to look, they are cheap and they mean business. They are very customer service driven so no worries if you order from them.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Jan 10, 2008)

Canso said:
			
		

> there are other factor affecting your decision.
> HPS will create a lot more heat in a closet grow.
> if your not upgrading ventilation, the HO T-5 fluros would work better.they are also very user friendly.
> 
> but the simple answer is HPS


 
I'm doing a bathtub grow and the only ventilation in the room is a bathroom exhaust fan. Is that adequate ventilation for HPS?

Also do you think there is a big difference in bud size if you use HPS vs fluros? Thanks


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 10, 2008)

H to the P to the S.......HPS
  all the way baby!, no results like a hps in my H.O.

  Hydro store has alll ur growing needs.........I have your other needs....
   rofl......good luck


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 10, 2008)

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> Okay first of all, I am a girl so keep it simple here
> 
> I have always used 4ft fluros for veg and flower and have had great results. I hear that there are better lights for flower, but every time I read about them I feel like I'm getting a PhD in electrical engineering.
> 
> ...


 

Yes, HTG is good http://www.htgsupply.com/ , the auctions they have on eBay are sometimes cheaper to help promote them so check there too. And of course eBay. The digital HPS are best in my opinion, cheapest out of the big boys to run and the best definitely for flowering. Good luck!


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 10, 2008)

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> I'm doing a bathtub grow and the only ventilation in the room is a bathroom exhaust fan. Is that adequate ventilation for HPS?
> 
> Also do you think there is a big difference in bud size if you use HPS vs fluros? Thanks


 
Yes, they will grow faster and bigger. The fan may be adequate depending on the light size, a 400 HPS probably would do the trick.


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> I have your other needs....
> rofl......


after that comment hookah, we're ALL rofl, especially her...anyhoooo, if she's hungry, she probly dont want baby food.  and what kind of needs are you talking about?  feminine products?  sorry bro, had to say it.  

a bathroom exhaust fan "might" draw out the heat, but remember, you'll also want a little air to hit the ladies, so a small cheapy fan wouldn't be a bad idea.  

hookah, its all in fun...and is hillarious!!!!!!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 10, 2008)

> Okay first of all, I am a girl so keep it simple here



Just remember HPS : Her Pretty Shoes


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'ma Joker Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Yes, they will grow faster and bigger. The fan may be adequate depending on the light size, a 400 HPS probably would do the trick.


 
400 watts for a bathtub grow???  dammmmm.  depending on how many plants your running with, if its a white bathtub, you might want to put some black plastic under the ladies just to ensure reflection wont be hitting the bottoms of the leaves, and you'd DEFINATELY need a fan to circulate the air out of there.


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 10, 2008)

bathrooms are pretty big size i dont think u should have heat issues if u go with the 400 watt hps ,if u use the celing fan u already got ,i would think since ur growing in a bathroom the room prolly wont get to hot but id for shure get a fan to put in the corner of the grow room to blow on the plants so id agree with the outhers on the hps just make shure if u get it u keep it at a far enoff distance away from the plants not to burn them as u no im shure lol ,,O yea hookiah i think shes lookin for a bright light not a burnt out bulb lol ,,just jokin bro


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 10, 2008)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> O yea hookiah i think shes lookin for a bright light not a burnt out bulb lol ,,just jokin bro


 
:yay: now THATS a good burn :yay: hey hookah, if we didn't have fun with ya, who would?


----------



## Fretless (Jan 10, 2008)

Bathrooms are normally warmer than the other rooms to begin with.  Without any real idea of what the ambient temps and such are, I'd guess that heat and humidity will be some kind of issue.  At least an oscillating fan will be needed.
   Honestly if you don't care at all about wattage, spectrums, or anything else, you might be better off not using a HID light and maybe switch to CFLs.  A HID light is nothing to screw around with in my opinion, not trying to be a bummer or anything.  We're all here to help each other but you still need to do some homework.  
   Peace 
   BfB


----------



## Growdude (Jan 10, 2008)

I think weather you go HPS oR Floro's your going to need more ventalation than just a bathroom fan, its not just heat you need a fresh supply of air to maintain the C02 levels for good growth.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Jan 13, 2008)

bearfootbob said:
			
		

> Bathrooms are normally warmer than the other rooms to begin with. Without any real idea of what the ambient temps and such are, I'd guess that heat and humidity will be some kind of issue. At least an oscillating fan will be needed.
> Honestly if you don't care at all about wattage, spectrums, or anything else, you might be better off not using a HID light and maybe switch to CFLs. A HID light is nothing to screw around with in my opinion, not trying to be a bummer or anything. We're all here to help each other but you still need to do some homework.
> Peace
> BfB


 
This is a bathroom that does not get used...so no showers/baths generating steam or heat etc. Also no windows and the climate here is dry so it tends to run on the cool side. The bathtub itself is white.

Do HPS run really hot? Are they a fire hazard?

My goal is to get bigger buds than I am getting with 4ft fluros but I want to keep it simple and safe.

Thanks guys for all the replies. And thanks for the offer, Hookah. I think...Ahem


----------



## King Bud (Jan 13, 2008)

Careful about the bathroom exhaust fan! Your neighbors might smell it. 

Oh, and 400w would suit you perfectly (jk)


----------



## Fretless (Jan 14, 2008)

I think HID lights are pretty safe technology, not a fire hazard, if you take into account that the bulb itself is going to be very hot, similar to how hot a 400 watt incandescent would be, but much brighter.
  A couple things about them -
    extremely bright - probably want to wear sunglasses even with 400w to prevent eye fatigue or as I experienced - catching the light "just right" off the reflector and feeling as if I'd been stabbed in the eye
    HPS has a telltale orangish glow + intensity makes it a security concern - windows need to be lightproof
    If you use an open reflector - a HID bulb can explode (not sure on lower wattages but safety first) if it gets water droplets on it - so you can't mist the plants with the light on.

    It will definetly boost yields considerably!  I think keeping an oscillating fan going along with the exhaust fan should do the trick, if the temp is too high there are ways to address that.
    Yes I think the HPS will be your friend


----------

